# العلاقة بين الاستطاعة والسرعة في العنفات الريحية



## ricielectric (10 مايو 2011)

العلاقة بين الاستطاعة والسرعة في العنفات الريحية:​ 
القدرة الحركية للرياحE (Kinetic Energy):

JoulesE = 1/2 m .V2​ 
حيث m كتلة تدفق الهواء

الاستطاعة الناتجة عن حركة الرياح في الثانية P:

P =1/2 . (m/s) .V2​ 
حيث:
m/s - كتلة تدفق الرياح في الثانية .(mass flow rate per second)
P - الاستطاعة الميكانيكية لحركة الهواء

كتلة تدفق الهواء .A .v kg/srm =
حيث:
r -كثافة الهواء kg/m3
A – المساحة الممسوحة من الشفرات m2(متر مربع)
V – سرعة الهواء m/s
التدفق الحجمي للهواء = A .V

ومنه نستنتج الاستطاعة المقدمة إلى العنفة الريحية

P = 1/2 (r . A .V) .V2​ 
P = 1/2 r .A.V3 Watts​ 



Complete file Attached ​


----------

